# Closing up stud cavities in coop with 3 mil plastic?



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

We are working on getting our permanent coop ready for our pullets and need to wrap the project for a while while we focus on other projects. We want to cover the stud cavities in our converted garden shed, and to save cost and time, we were discussing putting 3mil plastic over them, with a double layer down at the floor. Then, this fall, if we decide to overwinter them, we may remove and insulate and put something more durable up. (Hopefully we can selvage some wood or something).

Is this a good idea or will the chickens completely destroy the plastic as they get more full grown? Is there a better low-cost option? We have EEs and ISA browns. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not only do you have to be concerned about the chickens removing it, predators will have no problem at all crossing that barrier.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

No, there is steel siding on the outside of the coop. It is a 30 year old garden shed (with a wood floor). Just the inside has never been finished. Adding the windows and sealing cracks has taken longer than expected, so we are looking for something to quickly and cheaply put up before moving the chickens in to keep them from pooing in the stud cavaties. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

It is a 3-5 year coop. If we still want chickens after that, we are planning on building a dedicated coop by our garden to have a combo garden/chicken yard.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can pull the plastic tight it should be fine. I had it my guinea coop and if it could survive them it should survive chickens. I won't say there wasn't damage to it from them because there was but they didn't destroy it. 

What kind of roof? If its metal you'll have to put plastic on it too or it will have moisture condense on the under side and drip on everything.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

We use cut open feed bags. The chickens can't eat it, and it's really easy to replace


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up about the tin roof. I'll share that with Hubby 

Feed bags - Thats a great idea! We just emptied one. We bought black plastic so the chickens wouldn't peck through the clear due to their curiosity and i wasn't too happy about how dark it will make the coop. Feed bags will lighten things up! I'll put them near the floor, where the greatest need for protecting the walls is.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

They really work great as they are out of almost tarp like material. Best thing is, they get dirty they are easily replaced! You can even make hammock type catchers from them for under the roosts. My chickens wouldn't be able to handle a dark coop.. lol they wait until the last few mins of light to come in and if it's too dark in there, they refuse as they can't see. We didn't have windows in the new coop when we first put them in.. we were out there with flash lights trying to make enough light.. LOL


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Hmm, i didn't think of chickens not liking the dark. It has 3 windows in it. Maybe hubs can rig up some solar lights or something. I think he had the right idea about needing opaque plastic, but they didnt sell white. We could always hang our worn silver tarp over some of the black plastic too, just to reflect light. Btw, The coop is in full sun. (We are in central MN). I knew someone would ask 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the old tarp is big enough, use that for the ceiling. The silver will help reflect heat and reflect light back in to the coop.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

This is our coop conversion so far. We got the new windows for $15 total! (They had damaged flashing). The inside looks really bad right now, it does have some rot, but it is mostly the patching hubs did to waterproof it. We are considering liming the walks before applying the plastic. what do you think?

Rookie chicken keeper of 5 EEs and 5 ISA Browns, in Central MN


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like wood. Is this the one they're going to be in or the one they're in now? I'm confused. 

It appears air circulation will be excellent. In the Winter you will need to have something open to prevent moisture build up.

On the windows, if you build a frame and install hardware cloth, mount that over the windows you can leave them open and not be worried about predators getting in. Those two that open on the side are excellent when it comes to rainy days, most of the time they can stay open. 

For an inexpensive wall & ceiling lining you can use 1/4 inch OSB if your lumber yard carries it. Paint it before installing, heck of lot easier than doing it after its up.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Yep, its painted metal. Just really faded. I want to paint it cute this fall. I am planning on making hardware cloth screens this week . Right now, we have the double windows fasting West, a high vent facing North, a low vent, door and the (future) chicken door facing South, and the single door west. If we do, indeed move this coop to the garden, we will be turning it so the double windows face South, and so on. They may need a curtain 


Rookie chicken keeper of 5 EEs and 5 ISA Browns, in Central MN


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine had a curtain, no lie. Their big window faced South and in the Summer even though the coop was under two big Oaks the sun blazed through. The man door had, well something I built, was welded wire on a wood frame "screen door." In the Summer I put fiberglass screen on it to block the sun. In the Winter I put clear plastic on it to allow the sun in. 

Sounds like air circulation is going to be excellent. Once you get the inside finished it should be a great house set up for them.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Thanks . Good to know we are doing something right 


Rookie chicken keeper of 5 EEs and 5 ISA Browns, in Central MN


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I suspect you've done some checking before this to see what would work for them. Ventilation is not one of those things we think of automatically.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I stored wood chips in the coop. Chips was wrapped tight at the factory in plastic. Chickens pecked a big hole in it.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Just an update: the black plastic is holding up well. There are some puncture areas near the feeder and roosting area, probably due to squabbles rather than curiosity. We will apply fresh plastic over this in the next 6 months. I may cover these high-puncture areas with something more durable, but other than that, plastic is fine -just dark 

We used a tarp on the floor to protect the old wood floor. The top waterproofing is nearly gone and the canvas-type fabric is wearing. We have begun the deep-litter method for winter and think that should help preserve the tarp till spring. I hope to have found a linoleum remnant by then 

Thank you for this forum! It has been a great help this year!


Rookie chicken keeper of 5 EEs and 5 ISA Browns, in Central MN


----------

